# Good Prices on Bass Fishing Tackle



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure if any of you have used this or not but I came across this website a couple of days ago and they have really good prices on bass fishing tackle. www.tacklewarehouse.com This site is dedicated to bass fishing and they sale just about everything you need for bass fishing - rods, reels, tackle, tackle boxes, depth finder, gps, etc. They sale most of the high-end stuff for the same prices you will find at any other retail store but most of their tackle is priced about 20% lower than everywhere else. They also have a "deal of the day" on certain things that really are good deals from what I've seen. On top of that, you don't pay sales tax and you get free UPS ground shipping on orders over $50. I placed an order yesterday for $51 and if I would've bought the same stuff at Academy, Bass Pro, Outcast, etc. it would've cost me at least $70 after tax. 

This website looks to be based out of California and I am in no way affiliated with the site. Just wanted to pass this along to my fellow bass fisherman.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That extra $20 might help keep the locals like outcast open so we have somewhere local to go and get bait and tackle. Good looking out though.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> That extra $20 might help keep the locals like outcast open so we have somewhere local to go and get bait and tackle. Good looking out though.


I'm all about shopping at the locally owned stores whenever possible but I'm not going to pay 40% more just because it's a local store. I don't mind paying a little extra (maybe 5 - 10%) to keep it local but if I can save 40% by buying online, I'm gonna buy online.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, a friend of mine turned me onto them about 4 years ago and I've never really looked back. The only thing is they don't have a rewards program which is a perk of Bass Pro, but man they sure are cheap on tackle. Rods and Reels are a different story from there, though. Plus, they do free shipping on orders over 50 bucks.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent on-line store. Great prices for shipping and great sales too.

Ksb


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used them before.

A few others I use:

http://bassassassin.com/

http://www.elgrandelures.com/product.html
http://fishcandybaitcompany.com/ZenCart/

The first usually has decent prices, but if you keep an eye out on their Blowout/clearance area, you can find some really good deals, like 100 baits for $4.

The last 2 are guys I have spoken with online plenty and do a lot of their own custom lure making for really good prices.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

a 22 dollar buzz bait do-sent seem cheap to me


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You are a dumb ass if you spend $22 on a buzz bait lol


----------

